# Crazing in plastic moulding at rear of Scout



## MEW (Nov 20, 2005)

I too have found crazy paving in the moulding around the Rear of a Scout I am looking to buy from Oaktree. Is this a real problem or superficiial?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

What year is the Scout? It may be under warranty if 2008 onwards.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It has had a knock!
I managed to bump the bumper with my car and checked... not a mark! A few weeks later, little spider patterns began to show, What happens is the gel coat, which is quite brittle, crazzies. There is no simple cure unfortunately. Each little line has to be routed out and filled. My first quote was £400, the same price as a new bumper before painting and fitting. So my second quote at £200 I accepted. They did a good job and other than a slight difference in the colour, the job is perfect.
Good luck!
Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think Alan is probably correct.

Mine certainly had when I took it back to get it fixed at the factory where the Autosleeper mouldings were made for them.

The owner assured me that small surface cracks in the gel coat are only cosmetic, and certainly not worth bothering about in a bumper if the appearance is not too obvious.

He did fix them for me at a very reasonable price, but that (I confess :roll: ) was largely because of the "_Old boys network_".

Hope this helps

Dave


----------

